# Im getting a bit better at it



## scotty (May 5, 2007)

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine%20making/?action=view&amp;current=Bottled_5_5_07_0147.jpg


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 5, 2007)

Very nice Scotty....Did you have friends over for a bottling party...or did just you and your sweetheart get it done?


----------



## scotty (May 5, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Very nice Scotty....Did you have friends over for a bottling party...or did just you and your sweetheart get it done?




The bottling party is scheduled for the 19th. We just bottled about 40 that needed to be put on the wine rack.
The other 3 types are not all fully fermented. About another 55 bottles.
Miss Rocky makes the labels. 
I will get pics of the bottling party.


----------



## rgecaprock (May 5, 2007)

Scotty,


Your labels look great, quite a variety of labels and wines. Be sure to have someone take pictures of your bottling party, you'll be too busy to be the one taking the pics.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (May 5, 2007)

Nice looking wines and labels there Scotty. Hope your bottling party goes great for you podner.


----------



## jobe05 (May 5, 2007)

They all look great scotty, good job!







You'll have to share that Orange Wine recipe however..... I love Oranges..*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## bmorosco (May 5, 2007)

good job scott....


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2007)

Orange wine sounds very interesting! Great job Scotty now beam me up.


----------



## scotty (May 5, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> They all look great scotty, good job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The orange juice wine recipe that i used is made from a couple of recipes i found and taylored to my method of juice treatment. I had about 1 1/2 gallons of liquid must before pitching


I have a comment or two about the results.


3 pints orange juice-no pulp
4 1/2 pounds of sugardisolved in 2 1/4 pints of boiling water.
3 pints cold water
1 1/2 campden tablets or 10.5 grains of sulfite crystals wait 24 hrs
3/8 tsp pectic enzyme and wait 24 hrs
1 1/2 tbsp acid blend
make the yeast starter. I usually get it going 8 hours before i intend to pitch.
3/8 tsp tannin
3/4tsp energizer
1 tsp. nutrient


Pitch yeast and stir vigorously every morningevery morning
till sg tells you to transfer to carboy under lock


when fully fermented rack off lees and stabilize with sorbate and sulfite


de gass and back sweeten if you prefer off dry.




NOTES: one gallon batches are too small to treat properly. I wanted to clarify it but refused toopen a package of the super clear for one gallon


Next season ill do at least 5 gallons of it.


SECOND The PA way too high 15% and the alcohol result over powers the obvious orange taste


I am finally getting over the newbie disease of making high alcohol wines
Ive noticed the strong taste in a few batches.
A lower alcohol content would have made this new wine extremly enjoyable from the start.



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2007)

Orange Port?


----------



## scotty (May 5, 2007)

wade said:


> Orange Port?




I guess


----------



## bj4271 (May 11, 2007)

Super looking labels Scotty.


----------



## scotty (May 11, 2007)

bj4271 said:


> Super looking labels Scotty.


Thanks. Ill tell my lady friend. She makes a diferent labes for each wine batch.


----------



## Wade E (May 11, 2007)

In exchange for how many bottles?


----------



## scotty (May 12, 2007)

wade said:


> In exchange for how many bottles?




Its perfume and body wash that she wants.


----------



## Trigham (May 13, 2007)

Scotty,I have to envy your collection, butI have to ask, whenI went through your pics on photobucket,I noticed u have a lot of carboys going and they have a lot fo air space at the head is this an ok thing or should one be worried about leaving a lot of airspace. Thanks for your help


----------



## trashy (May 13, 2007)

So is it Kiribati or Florida? Just curious...


----------



## scotty (May 13, 2007)

Trigham said:


> Scotty,I have to envy your collection, butI have to ask, whenI went through your pics on photobucket,I noticed u have a lot of carboys going and they have a lot fo air space at the head is this an ok thing or should one be worried about leaving a lot of airspace. Thanks for your help


Those are just out of the primary and i believe that the production of carbon dioxide at that stage of fermentationprotects the wine. At next racking i revert to the full carboy method.
So far no trouble but i am being more cautios as i get further into the hobby.*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## scotty (May 13, 2007)

trashy said:


> So is it Kiribati or Florida? Just curious...


I have a warped sense of humor. Im afraid i am not well traveled as many of our wine group are.
Im still waiting for my 6 million iraq dinar to become worth something.
Then ill get to europe finally. If not Im happy where i am.


Gator wine is next I guess


----------



## Trigham (May 16, 2007)

scotty said:


> trashy said:
> 
> 
> > So is it Kiribati or Florida? Just curious...
> ...




Speaking of money value, The canadian dollar is catching up to the US Dollar yesterday it hit 91.1 cents. Soon if it gets better I will be able to order cross border from George some of the great things those of you lucky enough to live in his are are talking about......
George I love the old newsletters and catching up on all your knowledge u have passed on over the years.... kudos to you!!


----------



## Joanie (May 19, 2007)

Nice work, Scotty!!!! I'll bet they taste as good as your labels look!


----------



## scotty (May 26, 2007)

I still make lots of mistakes. I get creative instead of following tried and true methods.
I now have made a worksheet that keeps me on track and my lady friend is extremely good at keeping accurate records and making sure i follow the method.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 26, 2007)

Worksheets sure do help keep things on track, I found this one awhile back and have been using it ever since.
http://www.finevinewines.com/finevinewines-wine-making-log.pdf


----------



## scotty (May 26, 2007)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> Worksheets sure do help keep things on track, I found this one awhile back and have been using it ever since.
> http://www.finevinewines.com/finevinewines-wine-making-log.pdf




I used tha for a while and it is excellent. I'm too cheap to use my colored ink and i needed to add a lot of tests in between to keep me on track.


I think the being cheap thing was the real reason for using a diferent sheet though


----------

